# Turf Teq Power Broom - 1305BR



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

*All Season 47" Power Brush Snow Broom
We used this for an office park that had a lot of Bluestone sidewalks & patios and no longer need it. It always worked great for us. Has new broom installed and includes some replacement parts.

This is from the mfg website: The Turf Teq Power Broom has an 18" diameter x 46" wide brush and is ideal for many tasks throughout all seasons of the year. Its two-speed drive is suited for both debris and snow removal. Brush pressure, brush speed and left/right pivot angle can all be adjusted easily from the operator position. Our broom is also ideal for use in dethatching lawns. The Power Broom features an on-the-go differential lock for exceptional traction and productivity and the hydrostatic wheel drive allows you to adjust ground speed to meet heavy or light sweeping needs. The Power Broom also makes changing directions quick and easy, improving productivity while reducing operator fatigue. Retails for $5200.00

$2500.00

Sold As Is
The item pictured is the item for sale.






































Located in Glenview IL. 60025
*


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

is this still available....please call 2194069615


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

lawnkale said:


> is this still available....please call 2194069615


Yes


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Bump - Still Available


----------

